# Need some help with the Spanish Mackerel



## Tarball (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking for a place to surf fish for some spanish mackerel. I tried the second parking lot out at Ft. Pickens with not luck. I was using a gotcha on 25lb mono. 

Any tip will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

try the sound side of pickens by the pier or jettys


----------



## Tarball (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks bbarton. Any specific times best?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

just look at the tides, an hour before and after high and low tides. needs to be moving tide. also if your using a wire leader try puttin on some heavy mono or flourocarbon like 50 pound test and get rid of the wire, just check checking it to make sure its not frayed if so replace, gotchas arent cheap.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

we used to take 40-60# seven strand and un weave one strand for a stealthy presentation...


----------



## Tarball (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tips im going back out to Ft. Pickens later this week, ill post about the results. =)


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Light tackle!!!! 8-10 lb test. Gotcha or silver spoon with red tag. Lots of fun! Remember to check ur line often and retie as needed.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

> just look at the tides, an hour before and after high and low tides.


good point. Thanks BB.


----------

